

Ask HN: (Update) What Karma Unlock New Features - jhull

I am wondering if there is a resource to what features are unlocked as you gain Karma in HN.<p>From this thread: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438936 I have gathered the following results, but it is 1291 days old and some of these point totals seem out of date (for instance I am at 60 but can't downvote)<p>20 Karma - Flag Posts
50 Karma - Downvote Comments
200 Karma - Make Polls
250 Karma - Change Top Color Bar
======
ColinWright
Downvote at 500 - search and you can find previous times this question has
been asked and answered.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3722788>

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A(ka...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A\(karma+downvote\)&sortby=create_ts+desc)

------
Lockyy
I'm at 169 and I have the ability to flag. But that is it. Cannot down vote,
make polls or change my colour bar.

A friend is also at 260 and he cannot down vote either. He has indicated to me
in the past that he believes it to be closer to 500 before you get that
ability now. But I'm not sure where he gets his figures from.

~~~
mdhayes
500 to down vote is what I read too, fairly recently as well. However can't
remember what post I read it in.

------
debacle
Polls? I didn't know we had polls.

~~~
sp332
There haven't been many lately. Here's an old one:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3298905>

~~~
debacle
How do you make a poll?

Edit: It looks like they've beend disabled -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

